# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  Nutritional Value of Mushrooms

## owl_girl

Yes mushroom indeed has nutritional value (theres a myth that they dont) Here are a couple sites I found that has some good information, I had heard that a good sized portabella potassium then a banana. Still looking for more nutritional info on morals though.
http://www.mushrooms.ca/good/nutrition.aspx
http://www.meadowmushrooms.co.nz/mushroomnutrition.htm

----------


## explodingearth

sweet... i love mushrooms in my pasta

----------


## Rick

Good stuff, Owl Girl. Thank you.  I retract my earlier post on the nutrition part. 

I've owned Simon and Schuster's Guide to Mushrooms since the early 80s and pick some in the wild. I don't get very adventurous and stick to the ones I'm really familiar with. The non-gilled varieties. They are excellent anyway you want to fix them. But a can't let the post go by without a note that there are MANY highly toxic mushrooms to be had and many that look very much like their edible cousins. And some that can't be identified unless the entire mushroom is present (the Amanita for one). Learn from someone that knows what they are doing if you are just starting out.

----------


## HOP

The site said virtualy no calories ,or fat or sodium how is this nutricious especialy in a survival senerio.

----------


## owl_girl

Did you even read this HOP? Its not like I said you could live off mushrooms, I simply stated they have nutritional value. Do you not call this nutrition? It takes more then fat and calories to consider something nutritious, you wouldnt call McDonald's nutritious would you? It's not healthy to live off fat and calories alone. A fat person can still be nutritionally deficient. You need to protect your immune system and organs especially in a long-term survival situation. Your body needs vitamins and minerals, which mushrooms have. 

Folate
4% DV (16.0 mcg) 
·	Plays an essential role in building new body cells, by helping to make DNA and RNA. 
·	Works with vitamin B12 to form hemoglobin in red blood cells. Prevents megaloblastic anemia. 
·	The Dietary Reference Intake [DRI] for women of child-bearing age is 400 micrograms.  Folate is essential for lowering the risk of neural tube defects such as spina bifida in developing fetuses. 
Niacin (Vitamin B3)
18% DV (3.6 mg)
·	Important for the metabolism of carbohydrate and fatty acids. 
·	Acts as a co-enzyme in many biological reduction and oxidation reactions.  Required for energy metabolism. 
·	Helps enzymes function normally. 
Pantothenic Acid (Vitamin B5)
15% DV (1.5 mg)
·	Acts as a co-enzyme in fatty acid metabolism. 
·	Has numerous other essential roles in energy metabolism. 
Riboflavin (Vitamin B2)
24% DV (0.4 mg)
·	Required for the metabolism of carbohydrates, amino acids and lipids, and supports antioxidant protection.(1) 
·	Changes the amino acid tryptophan in food into niacin. 
·	Enzyme essential to all areas of metabolism particularly that of carbohydrate and fatty acids(2). 
Thiamin (Vitamin B1)
5% DV (0.1 mg)
·	Plays essential roles in carbohydrate metabolism and neural function.(3) 
Vitamin B6
5% DV (0.1 mg)
·	Primarily involved in metabolism of amino acids. 
·	Helps produce other body chemicals including insulin, hemoglobin and antibodies that fight infection. 
Copper
16% DV (0.3 mg) 
·	Found in all body tissues, with the bulk in the liver, brain, heart and kidney. 
·	An essential micronutrient that plays a role in making hemoglobin. 
·	Also involved in energy production. 
Iron
3% DV (0.5 mg) 
·	A component of hemoglobin and myoglobin and is important in oxygen transfer.  
·	A component of numerous enzymes. 
·	About 70% is found in hemoglobin, about 25% is stored in liver, spleen and bone. 
Magnesium
2% DV (9.0 mg) 
·	Macronutrient with 50% found in bone and the other 50% almost entirely inside body cells. 
·	Serves as an important part of more than 300 enzymes responsible for regulating many body functions including energy production, making body protein and muscle contraction. 
·	Also helps maintain nerve and muscle cells. 
Phosphorus
9% DV (86.0 mg) 
·	A component of every cell and other important compounds including DNA and RNA which are responsible for cell growth and repair. 
·	Part of phospholipids present in every cell membrane in the body. 
·	Is a major component of bones and teeth. 
·	Important for pH regulation. 
Potassium
9% DV (318 mg) 
·	Helps regulate fluids and mineral balance in and out of body cells. 
·	Helps maintain blood pressure. 
·	Important for muscle contraction and transmission of nerve impulses. 
Selenium
13% DV (9.3 mcg)
·	Is involved in fat metabolism. 
·	Acts as an antioxidant with vitamin E. 
Zinc
3% DV (0.5 mg)
·	Helps the body use carbohydrate, protein and fat. 
·	A constituent of many enzymes and insulin. 
·	Promotes cell reproduction, tissue growth and repair.  Adequate zinc intake is essential for growth. 
·	Involved in immune function. 
·	Also plays many important structural roles as components of proteins.

----------


## Sarge47

> Yes mushroom indeed has nutritional value (theres a myth that they dont) Here are a couple sites I found that has some good information, I had heard that a good sized portabella potassium then a banana. Still looking for more nutritional info on morals though.
> http://www.mushrooms.ca/good/nutrition.aspx
> http://www.meadowmushrooms.co.nz/mushroomnutrition.htm


Dunno if Morels have a lot of nutrician but if I ran across a bunch of them while out in the woods....YUMMIE!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nativedude

Yes 'shrooms have nutritional value but, if you don't know what you are doing in the woods you shouldn't pick them. There are many poisonous 'shrooms that look like their non-poisonous cousins, but you can die from a poisonous 'shroom.  :Frown:    Be cautious, VERY CAUTIOUS, when picking wild 'shrooms!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Sarge47

> Yes 'shrooms have nutritional value but, if you don't know what you are doing in the woods you shouldn't pick them. There are many poisonous 'shrooms that look like their non-poisonous cousins, but you can die from a poisonous 'shroom.    Be cautious, VERY CAUTIOUS, when picking wild 'shrooms!!


Dawg you're 100% on the 'shroom danger.  Tell you what, you find any Morels and you're not sure send 'em to me and I'll check 'em for ya! :Big Grin:

----------


## HOP

Mushrooms don't just hop into your pan in the bush there would hardly be a very good exchange of calories for energy expent searching for them , a month suplpy of one a day vitamins takes up as much room as one good size mushroom and the healthy effect from mushrooms would not really have a positive impact on  short term survival where energy is the prime concern , I under stand many people like  mushrooms if nutritional vitamin content was the prime need in a survival a bottle of multies would be all you need . In the wild you don't eat fat you going to die  if you spend all your time foraging for mushrooms you die , you may die healthy but you still die.

----------


## Chris

HOP makes a point, in a true survival situation you'll probably expend more calories looking for them than they're worth, as such they'd probably be considered a food of opportunity and nothing more. If you find them, great, but finding them shouldn't be your main focus.

Of course in a true survival situation most foods will be foods of opportunity.

----------


## SemperParatus

I'd view mushrooms in much the same way I'd view spices. Not so much for nutritional value but rather as an enhancement to make the food taste better.

Still, a news item from several years back comes to mind any time I consider "wild" mushrooms. Seems there was a family camping in Mississippi who decided to add some "wild" mushrooms to their meal. IIRC it was a man and his wife and either one or two very small children. Supposedly the man knew how to identify mushrooms (or thought he did). Several days later they all became ill. Turned out that the mushrooms had done permanent, chronic  and irreversible liver damage and they all died from it. For me the risks far outweigh the benefits. 
OTOH, as I understand it morels are safe and have no look alikes or even near look alikes that are not safe. I could be wrong about that too.

----------


## Sarge47

> I'd view mushrooms in much the same way I'd view spices. Not so much for nutritional value but rather as an enhancement to make the food taste better.
> 
> Still, a news item from several years back comes to mind any time I consider "wild" mushrooms. Seems there was a family camping in Mississippi who decided to add some "wild" mushrooms to their meal. IIRC it was a man and his wife and either one or two very small children. Supposedly the man knew how to identify mushrooms (or thought he did). Several days later they all became ill. Turned out that the mushrooms had done permanent, chronic  and irreversible liver damage and they all died from it. For me the risks far outweigh the benefits. 
> OTOH, as I understand it morels are safe and have no look alikes or even near look alikes that are not safe. I could be wrong about that too.


There is a "False Morel", :EEK!:  but they're pretty easy to identify.  I'm not a regular "mushroom hunter" and don't pick anything but the regular Morels.  They don't have a very long life-span.  If I was in a "survival" situation during their season and found a bunch without too much difficulty they're on the menu.  Otherwise wisdom dictates that I keep over-exertion down to a minnimum. :Cool:

----------


## MCBushbaby

If I were in a survival situation, I'd not eat mushrooms at all.  Risks outweigh benefits, IMO

----------


## HOP

I don't know anything about he growth cycle and season but would think that the would not be a constant sorce of food regardless of value  I don't find them particular and besides I coulda had a V8.

----------


## owl_girl

> Mushrooms don't just hop into your pan in the bush there would hardly be a very good exchange of calories for energy expent searching for them , a month suplpy of one a day vitamins takes up as much room as one good size mushroom and the healthy effect from mushrooms would not really have a positive impact on  short term survival where energy is the prime concern , I under stand many people like  mushrooms if nutritional vitamin content was the prime need in a survival a bottle of multies would be all you need . In the wild you don't eat fat you going to die  if you spend all your time foraging for mushrooms you die , you may die healthy but you still die.


Well obviously you are going to die if you dont eat calories and fat, that was never a disagreement. And its kind of hard to come by vitamin supplements in the woods lol. And not everybody carries them around everywhere. When people are foraging for food in a survival situation they dont normally limit their search for one specific type of food but instead pick as much of whatever they find and if they come across some edible mushrooms while foraging it would be beneficial to include them in their meal. In modern life mushrooms are a very valuable source of nutrition just like apples for example are low in calories and have no fat but people know theyre nutritious. I wouldnt recommend relying only on mushrooms for vitamins either as your body need a variety. Considering mushrooms as a source of vitamins and minerals only expands your options but there are may other sources to be considered as well. Im not saying you can live off them but they do have nutritional value.

----------


## owl_girl

Thought you guys might find this interesting about milk thistle seeds and the effects it has on treating your liver for mushroom poisoning.

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/m...tle-000266.htm

http://www.vitaminstuff.com/herbs-milk-thistle.html

This info wouldnt make me any less cautious though.
I have picked morels once or twice with a friend but other than that I dont pick wild mushrooms because I dont have that kind of knowledge yet.

----------


## Rifleman

Morels are around here. Those would be the only ones I would pick. They can grow in some weird and unlikely places, so I don't think it would be worth looking for them alone. Like someone said it would be a food of opportunity, but I would load up on them if i saw them.

----------


## trax

There are still mushrooms out there that I'm interested in more for their _esoteric_ value than their nutritional value....could someone point those ones out to me?

----------


## Rick

I could point you to a dictionary to look up esoteric.

----------


## HOP

Every post I have seen here and other forums when some one says that mushrooms have little food value thats what they mean and any other values mean little if you don't have food  that creates energy. you can put a 180 day suply of viatimins in an 6 or 8 oz bottle and probably should cary some with your bugout supplies fouraging is both a seasonal and geographic isue got to take what you find or bring with you the benifits other than taste of mushrooms is zip.

----------


## owl_girl

> Every post I have seen here and other forums when some one says that mushrooms have little food value thats what they mean and any other values mean little if you don't have food  that creates energy. you can put a 180 day suply of viatimins in an 6 or 8 oz bottle and probably should cary some with your bugout supplies fouraging is both a seasonal and geographic isue got to take what you find or bring with you the benifits other than taste of mushrooms is zip.


Yes you can get nutrients from supplements but what dos that have to do with rather or not mushrooms have nutrients? Why would you go only to forums for that info? If its a common myth obviously thats what most of them will say. Go to a site with scientific backup and professionals. You said they said mushrooms have little food value Well I specifically stated nutritional value Im not debating how much food value/ fat and calories mushrooms have since Ive always known they dont have much and I have no disagreement about that. I know your body needs fuel for energy but without the proper nutrients it wont be able to use that fuel efficiently. I can understand saying there are easier to find sources of nutrition but I cant understand saying mushrooms are not nutritious at all.

Questions.
1.Do you think apples have no nutritional value? 
2.Do you not believe mushrooms contain Folate, Vitamin B3, Vitamin B5, Vitamin B2, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B6, Copper, Iron, Magnesium, Phosphorus, Potassium, Selenium and Zinc?
3.Do you believe the above listed vitamins and minerals are not nutritious? 
4.Can you show me a reliable nutrition site (not a forum) where you got your information?

----------


## Chris

What vitamins do you really need for survival? Obviously we all want to fight cancer and heart disease, but we're not talking about 80 year survival here, more short term, what is really needed?

Vitamin C can be found in anything green, and of course fruit and berries.

Vitamin D can be gained from sunlight (though mostly in the summer in warmer climes), not really much risk of running low on that if you're stuck outdoors.

I don't know if I've ever really heard of major deficiencies of anything else. 

Of course your B vitamins, iron, other minerals, can be gotten from meat.

----------


## Sarge47

The Morel is named to mean "Morale"; it raises the morale 'cause it tastes good. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Again, actively searching for these can be a major pain in the butt, so I would have to trip over them to get any. :Cool:

----------


## owl_girl

Ok so now the question turns to how important are those nutrients not rather mushrooms do or dont have them. 

No I wasnt thinking 80 years when I said long-term lol more like 1 or 2.
The functions of those vitamins and minerals are listed and though you could probably do without for a while they are still very beneficial and why go without if you have the opportunity not to?  Vitamins do affect your energy level. 

Its a good question. I personally think that vitamins and minerals of many kinds are important for everyday living but thats just my opinion and Id have to do research to get all the information I need to support it. Im not sure I care enough to bother but if someone wants to debate it Id like to see information that supports their statement as well. Fair?

----------


## Sarge47

> Ok so now the question turns to how important are those nutrients not rather mushrooms do or dont have them. 
> 
> No I wasnt thinking 80 years when I said long-term lol more like 1 or 2.
> The functions of those vitamins and minerals are listed and though you could probably do without for a while they are still very beneficial and why go without if you have the opportunity not to?  Vitamins do affect your energy level. 
> 
> Its a good question. I personally think that vitamins and minerals of many kinds are impotent for everyday living but thats just my opinion and Id have to do research to get all the information I need to support it. Im not sure I care enough to bother but if someone wants to debate it Id like to see information that supports their statement as well. Fair?


I'm wit' cha Owl Girl.  I'm here for "Morel" support! (That's a "play on words", get it?  "Morel support"?  Well...um..cough, cough.) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## owl_girl

lol pretty good

----------


## HOP

Owl girl this is a survival forum and not a nutrition forum a but most myths are based in fact and I do offer evidence to support my claim that mushrooms have little food valus it is the same site you posted for the values of mushrooms  I think you should have caught that and used a nother example that doesn't shoot its self down. I have never heard mention any where of people stating "you know I like mushroms but they just don't meet my standards for nutrition" you never see them in trail mix or added to pimician and in wildernes aplications are more likely to be used as fire tender than a food source , in survival you ned real value and not Myth Busters ask the real experts if mushrooms are of value for survival I would think that Ron Hood  or Christopher Nyerges might give an opinion maybe we can resirect Uel Gibons and get his take on this.
This approach of nutritional value is posabily what got McCandles starved to death while still having a full larder.

----------


## Rick

I guess I started this row with my "no nutritional value" comment. I think you are both right. Every food source has some nutritional value. Value for energy expended is really what tips the scale here. If I happen upon Sarge's morels then I'll gather them in a heart beat (sorry, Sarge) but I won't spend time looking for them as my only meal. And all the caution statements stand. If you are a newby, then read this thread for the cautionary statements scattered through it.

----------


## owl_girl

> Owl girl this is a survival forum and not a nutrition forum a but most myths are based in fact and I do offer evidence to support my claim that mushrooms have little food valus it is the same site you posted for the values of mushrooms



What? My site listed a bunch of nutritional value. True it lists that they dont have fat or many calories but I already told you there is no disagreement on that so why are you debating it? Hop Im not even sure what you are debating. Are you debating what mushrooms contain? Or the importance of what mushrooms contain? Those are two separate topics.

----------


## trax

> I could point you to a dictionary to look up esoteric.


esoteric: "of a philosophical doctrine or the like--intended to be revealed only to initiates of a group" see also; arcane, cryptic, enigmatic

Psychotropic: affecting mental activity, behavior or perception


Point at that, Ricky. There are certain cacti out there that I might find particularly interesting as well, usually consumed by initiates of a specific group.

----------


## owl_girl

> esoteric: "of a philosophical doctrine or the like--intended to be revealed only to initiates of a group" see also; arcane, cryptic, enigmatic
> 
> Psychotropic: affecting mental activity, behavior or perception
> 
> 
> Point at that, Ricky. There are certain cacti out there that I might find particularly interesting as well, usually consumed by initiates of a specific group.


So you are looking for magic mushroom lol.

----------


## Rick

I thought psychotropic had to do with the tropics. You know, tropics, sub-tropics, psychotropics. I'm all for that affecting mental activity, though. Anything that improves my behavior or perception would be a good thing. I do take a pill to help with my memory but I just take half a pill 'cause there are some things I'd sooner forget. :O)

----------


## trax

> So you are looking for magic mushroom lol.


Actually, I only meant it as a wee bit of humor, anyone stumbling around out in the bush on magic mushrooms or peyote I sincerely hope is unarmed and well-monitored by friends.

----------


## HOP

one of the more  common defenictions of nutrition is food and that is the most common use for describing items you can eat in a survival discussion and in these ordinary comon context it is true that mushrooms have little nutritional value, what are you going to do increase your field guides with extra semi usless information or carry around a spectography machine to analize every thing. I wonder if the information is even about wild mushrooms or most likely it is about the ones that are kept in the dark and fed lots of furtilizer.

----------


## Rick

I'm gonna go get a mirror. I may resemble that.

----------


## owl_girl

> one of the more  common defenictions of nutrition is food and that is the most common use for describing items you can eat in a survival discussion and in these ordinary comon context it is true that mushrooms have little nutritional value


To me thats still like saying apples have very little nutritional value considering they dont have fat or much for calories but yet I hear people say all the time that apples are nutritious.

----------


## trax

keeps the doctor away. In fact, in can put the doctor right out cold is your aim is good enough with the apple.

----------


## nell67

> keeps the doctor away. In fact, in can put the doctor right out cold is your aim is good enough with the apple.


LMAO That was hilarious!Hope there are no doctors on the forum LOL!

----------


## owl_girl

I have never heard someone say McDonald's is nutritious despite the fact that it is loaded with fat and calories. Thats why I believe people are often (though not always) talking about vitamins and minerals when they say nutritious.

----------


## trax

Pardon my typos on that last one...whoa....

----------


## HOP

Owl girl have you even ever ben in a McDonalds they have salads milk and other healthy meals as well and yes even the worthles mushroom is there. I was lost in the wildernes the other and looked down and there was some mushrooms and then I looked up and there was a McDonald  which one was chosen? Apples are loaded with sugar wich is quickly converted to energy. So now we are comparing apples to mushrooms  a resonable person giving the choice that they needed the energy in order to not perish would choose the apple if we are in to kitchen choose what we want but when in a down and dirty survival you beter make the right choice mickey Ds doesn't stay open late in the woods. It would not suprise me that the nutrition info you refer to is published by the mushroom growers who just want your money.  there are probably more minerals in dirt, ditamasious earth is some healthy stuf but it taste like dirt.

----------


## Rick

Sorry, Hop. The saying is, "Comparing apples to oranges" not "Apples to mushrooms". Now, if I stumbled across an orange in the wild, I'd pick that unless it was an orange mushroom. I'd pass that by. Not much fat on an orange mushroom.

----------


## HOP

How about mushrooms to a big fat rabit, trout , squirel or deer or Wendys and don't try to tell me that little red headed girl would serve any thing with out the I am going to make it out of here deffinition of food.

----------


## SemperParatus

I know that I'm going to regret making this post but I can't stop myself. Can I plead insanity up front?

It's hard to bring a disagreement to a conclusion when both sides have some degree of right in their argument. Given that there is some nutrition to be found in some mushrooms and also given that there are usually better choices to be made for diet, safety becomes the deciding factor for me. I'm sure that there are experts out there who can identify all mushrooms at all times without error but I ain't one of them. Now, if a mistake was going to make me a little sick and I'd get over it that would be one thing but that's not how it is with mushrooms. Mistakes with mushrooms kill and it's not like you just go to sleep and don't wake up. The poison in mushrooms attack your liver. That is one of the worst ways to go. It's all about survival and for me that means that I just don't take that risk.

----------


## Beo

Don't do shrooms, to me mushroms are a fungus and I don't eat fungus... plus just don't like them. More plants in the forest, woods, mountains, or river bottoms to eat then a frig'n fungus. But then again I don't frig'n frogs either  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

You're right, Semper. Ain't gonna work. I tried the same thing back about post #28 and we're now at....what?....46? They stepped on me like one of Beo's frig'n fungi and kept on walkin'. Spore juice on the sole of their boots, that's all I was. I didn't stand a chance. You won't, either.

----------


## Sarge47

OK, I agree that all mushrooms are bad!  So anybody finding or hanging onto any Morels, send them to me for immeadiate disposal.  It's the least I can do for my fellow Wolves. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nell67

> OK, I agree that all mushrooms are bad! So anybody finding or hanging onto any Morels, send them to me for immeadiate disposal. It's the least I can do for my fellow Wolves.


haha Sarge you tell them,BTW I'll help you dispose of them!

----------


## trax

But that man's willingness to sacrifice himself for the wolf-pack..well....give me a minute I have to catch my breath. God bless you Sarge, God bless you.

----------


## Beo

If everyone would just agree with me it would be a great world.
Beowulf for President!!!!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  Trax for Vice Pre, Sarge as Moderator  :Big Grin:  CIA ran by Eplodingearth so he can get files on some people, Nell-Owl Girl-Lady Trapper to Supreme Court, Chris as National Security Advisor, and this WILL BE a dictatorship!!!  :Big Grin:  And no shroom eating or frog licking!!!

----------


## trax

Bro, if you're the prez it'll be a Dick-tatorship, LMAOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## Beo

In Beowulfifstan (the new name for the U.S.) it's my way or the highway.  :Big Grin: 
Next we take Canada  :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

> In Beowulfifstan (the new name for the U.S.) it's my way or the highway. 
> Next we take Canada


Tell you what, save yourself a lot of bloodshed, I'll sell it to you for a stack of blankets, a few rifles, steel axes and some pretty shiny beads....no wait, that's been done already...never mind.

----------


## Beo

I know one thing I'd get rid of the reservations. Give the Native Americans the States of Montana, Wyoming, Idaho, Minnasota, North & South Dakota, Montana, and Kansas and all that goes with them to run as they see fit. Some of the Eastern States also. But that's a whole new issue  :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

See...in Traxistan (still easier to spell) I'll just set my self up as President, Supreme Commander, Emissary of God, and Generalissimo Grande for Life.You'll all get good jobs. No power tripping here dude, I promise to take good care of all the people. If you call the Presidential Palace and get the machine...me and Nell are out mushroom picking....

----------


## Beo

Or frog licking  :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

hmmm, nope, no frogs in Traxistan Pretty sure they'd all be devoured by my southern neighbors, Beowulfistanians

----------


## Rick

You guys realize, don't you, that you've probably tripped every computer in the NSC and CIA? All this talk of overthowin' the government. Anarchy and such. (Note to Feds. I had no part, nor do I sanction any form of revolution) but I'll be happy to be a character witness for both of you. God knows you're both characters.

----------


## trax

Just doin' my patriotic bit, Rick. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Oh, sure. You'll be singin' O' Canada while they cart poor Beo off.

Beo - You gotta stick with your own pack. You're gonna get in trouble playin' in the next valley like that.

----------


## trax

i quit singing O Canada after they changed the words to accomodate the guy that sang it Montreal's hockey games.

And partner, if anyone's carting Beo off while I'm standing there...they best figure on having a little tussle on their hands.

I try to be about as A-political as a person can be ( I don't believe any of them) but I do believe that people shouldn't fear their governments, governments should fear the people. 

As far as my southern neighbors..well back in the '70's I used to wear a t-shirt that said "Willie Nelson for President" Everyone that read it thought it was funny, I thought it was a good idea, LOL.

----------


## trax

i didnt break the "no politics" rule, that's all I've got to say about that and I don't want to discuss politics.

Beo...you gave back Montana twice bro...

----------


## owl_girl

> Owl girl have you even ever ben in a McDonalds they have salads milk and other healthy meals as well and yes even the worthles mushroom is there. I was lost in the wildernes the other and looked down and there was some mushrooms and then I looked up and there was a McDonald  which one was chosen? Apples are loaded with sugar wich is quickly converted to energy. So now we are comparing apples to mushrooms  a resonable person giving the choice that they needed the energy in order to not perish would choose the apple if we are in to kitchen choose what we want but when in a down and dirty survival you beter make the right choice mickey Ds doesn't stay open late in the woods. It would not suprise me that the nutrition info you refer to is published by the mushroom growers who just want your money.  there are probably more minerals in dirt, ditamasious earth is some healthy stuf but it taste like dirt.


Yes Ive been to McDonalds and it sucks. Their salads are made with iceberg lettuce (which is like one of the lowest quality lettuce) and isnt nearly as nutritious as romaine lettuce but iceberg is cheaper so thats what they use.

There is more there one debate going on between you and me hop, and you keep entangling them. One debate is our disagreement on the definition of nutrition. My point with the apples and McDonalds was not to debate rather or not they were a better food source then mushrooms. It was explaining why I came to the conclusion that people are often speaking of vitamins and minerals when they say something is nutritious.  I dont think it was apples sugar content that inspired the saying an apple a day keeps the doctor away. My point was that people consider apples nutritious despite the lack of fat and calories. There are many things that contain fat calories and sugar that people dont consider nutritious. 

Also I stated multiple times that I was not implying you could live off mushrooms or that you dont need fat and calories in your diet (there has never been a disagreement there) I understand the importance of fat and calories in your diet especially in a survival situation. But yet you keep using it as if I was implying that getting the nutrients in mushrooms was more important in a survival situation then getting fat and calories, and I was not implying that at all. What I was saying was only that if you eat them (non poisonous ones) you are adding vitamins and minerals to your body. I understand that is not fuel but it is a form of nourishment and benefits your body.

I dont understand your point about dirt having nutrients since I already stated I was aware that there are other sources nutrients and there being other sources of nutrients dos not make the mushroom any less nutritious. I dont see the logic in saying mushrooms have no nutritional value because you can get nutrition ells where. My point wasnt that mushrooms are a better source of nutrition the others. My point was simply to broaden the options. You wouldnt say rosehips are worthless because you can get vitamin C from pine needles, its just another option. 

And those of you who are worried about poisonous mushrooms, I can respect that. I wouldnt recommend picking mushrooms if you arent certain about the identification.

----------


## nell67

> Bro, if you're the prez it'll be a Dick-tatorship, LMAOOOOOOOOOO


LMAO!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

I thought you just gave a very clear, succinct and reasonable explanation of your point of view.

----------


## owl_girl

Thanks trax  :Smile: .

----------


## Beo

I... uh... yeah what Trax said. Nice write Owl Girl. And Trax I got your back if'n someone tries to mess with ya, fact I'll get in front and they gotta go through me first. And Rick... hmmm... my valley ain't go no boarders bro, North America is one big land in these eyes, Fed's... screw'em come get me I got something for ya  :Big Grin:

----------


## HOP

Letuce. lettuce there is another non food item it is listed as a free food on most diets. Apples are actually a good food source with plenty of calories. Why is it that some people come to the defence of non issue subject  ask an Inuet if fat is good for you (they know they wil die without it) I realize that we talk about a lot of things here but mostly how they apply to survival it is what we do. on this site when some one talks about food we think survival rations and what is the most energy for the least expenditure of energy and I think most look at it like this. The most common way to to refer to the food value of something is to say nutritional but in most survival cases it is really caloric value that is being refered to. It is not that some where that vitamins and minerals don't come into the picture but mostly in a theraputic way for illness. To be objective fat is pretty hard to come by in the wild so we need large amounts of proteen and carbs(if you can find them) when you are in a bad spot and ain't geting home easy if at all nutrition takes on a different meaning. Letece full of H2O

----------


## owl_girl

Then why were you using salad as a health food example for McDonalds? 

The average sized apple has around 75 calories and you use most of that digesting it and I still dont think thats why people say an apple a dayya know




> ask an Inuet if fat is good for you (they know they wil die without it)


I already told that I dont disagree that people need fat in their diet especially in a survival situation but there you go debating it again. Who are you debating it with? Listen carefully *I dont disagree that people need fat and calories in their diet especially in a survival situation* so why do you keep stating it?

----------


## Sarge47

Right, like none of you guys would NOT go into the woods with Owl Girl to help her look for mushrooms, nutrients or not!  Gimmie a break! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## owl_girl

I dont want to go alone into those deep dark woods  :Wink:

----------


## HOP

you haven't eaten in a week and you got to choose I good size mushroom of an simi familar type and a big double cheese burger which one gets turned into fertalizer before you have to hike twenty miles to the road.

----------


## Rick

(fingers in ears) I can't hear you. I can't hear you. I can't hear you. Salacious. Salacious. Salacious.

----------


## Sarge47

> you haven't eaten in a week and you got to choose I good size mushroom of an simi familar type and a big double cheese burger which one gets turned into fertalizer before you have to hike twenty miles to the road.


Owl Girl, you & I are going "mushroom" hunting; HOP can go looking for the "Big Mac"! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## owl_girl

> you haven't eaten in a week and you got to choose I good size mushroom of an simi familar type and a big double cheese burger which one gets turned into fertalizer before you have to hike twenty miles to the road.


I repeat My point with the apples and McDonalds was not to debate rather or not they were a better food source then mushrooms. It was explaining why I came to the conclusion that people are often speaking of vitamins and minerals when they say something is nutritious.

Did I ever say mushrooms were a better food source then a cheeseburger? NO. There are many better food sources then mushrooms. Did my thread say mushrooms the best food source in the world? NO. Did my thread say mushrooms the best food source in the woods? NO. I much rather have a Greek gyro but lets be realistic gyros and cheeseburger dont grow in the woods.

----------


## HOP

I think we ned to get the USDA and the FDA involved to se if this aledged nutricious mushroom even mets minimun requirement standards to be labeled legaly as nutritricous. I f it doesn't met standards it goes in the nonfood bin.

----------


## Sarge47

> I much rather have a Greek gyro but lets be realistic gyros and cheeseburger dont grow in the woods.


And...and...Curley Fries don't grow wild neither!  (sorry Nell.)  Actually, I didn't know they made "Curley" Fries, How about "Moe" Fries, Or "Larry Fries", or "Shemp Fries?" (n'yuk n'yuk) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## owl_girl

Come on hop you know you wont to help me look for mushrooms lol. Stop being stubborn.

----------


## Rick

What we have here is an ambitious factitious judicious (albeit nutritious) a wee bit malicious, somewhat vicious, perhaps superstitious (it makes me suspicious) but always delicious thread. 

Oh, Sarge. You sleigh me (little Christmas pun).

----------


## wareagle69

if i am in the woods i will eat mushrooms if any of you posers take the time to educate yourselves about wilderness survival you will learn quickly about five or six mushrooms that are easily identifiable and will help keep you alive food in the stomach will give you energy to keep going. honestly some of you need to get in some dirt time and educate yourselves.

             always be prepared..

----------


## Sarge47

> if i am in the woods i will eat mushrooms if any of you posers take the time to educate yourselves about wilderness survival you will learn quickly about five or six mushrooms that are easily identifiable and will help keep you alive food in the stomach will give you energy to keep going. honestly some of you need to get in some dirt time and educate yourselves.
> 
>              always be prepared..


So does this mean I can get 'shrooms on my Big Mac WITHOUT having to clear it with with the USDA, the FDA, The ASPCA, The ACLU, The CIA, The FBI, and any other intials I can come up with?  (Sorry WE, couldn't resist) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SemperParatus

> Yeah, what he said!!! 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by wareagle69  
> if i am in the woods i will eat mushrooms if any of you posers take the time to educate yourselves about wilderness survival you will learn quickly about five or six mushrooms that are easily identifiable and will help keep you alive food in the stomach will give you energy to keep going. honestly some of you need to get in some dirt time and educate yourselves.
> 
> always be prepared.. 
> ...


I'm sensitive to name calling ("posers"). I don't do it and I won't tolerate it. The real kicker is the "super moderator" chiming in in agreement. I've been received in this forum cooly at best. I've put out the effort to try to be helpful to the possible newbies who may be unaware of the dangers of the mushrooms they're being encouraged to eat. I was respectful in my approach. Rick was sure right about the getting walked on for it. Think I'll take my toys and find a new sandbox to play in.

----------


## Sarge47

> I'm sensitive to name calling ("posers"). I don't do it and I won't tolerate it. The real kicker is the "super moderator" chiming in in agreement. I've been received in this forum cooly at best. I've put out the effort to try to be helpful to the possible newbies who may be unaware of the dangers of the mushrooms they're being encouraged to eat. I was respectful in my approach. Rick was sure right about the getting walked on for it. Think I'll take my toys and find a new sandbox to play in.


This group gets a bit frisky at times.  Wareagle, like several others here speaks the way he feels.  You can take it or leave it and you seem to be doing the latter.  I was just joshing because of the "Owl Girl vs. Hop debate."  In my opinion your waaaay too sensitive if the opinions of two people offended you.  And for the record, being a moderator doesn't change anything I might want to say.  If you're that easily offended then perhaps you're correct in leaving, although I think you're over-reacting.  So long. :Cool:

----------


## owl_girl

> I'm sensitive to name calling ("posers"). I don't do it and I won't tolerate it. The real kicker is the "super moderator" chiming in in agreement. I've been received in this forum cooly at best. I've put out the effort to try to be helpful to the possible newbies who may be unaware of the dangers of the mushrooms they're being encouraged to eat. I was respectful in my approach. Rick was sure right about the getting walked on for it. Think I'll take my toys and find a new sandbox to play in.


I dont have a problem with you or anyone advising caution. You are right to do so. I certainly dont remember stepping on anyone for it, though I may not have said much in response because I was a bit focused on debating with hop. Dont take it so seriously when one person gets frisky as Sarge puts it. Its not as if the whole group jumped on you. Indeed your posts are valuable and there are many people on this forum that will have many different reactions to them, sometimes you just gotta let things roll off your back. Just because one person doesnt like your post doesnt mean others wont find it helpful.

----------


## Rick

Sempar - Please understand that my statement (getting walked on) was purely tongue in cheek as are a good many of mine. Most of the folks on here are good to the bone and engage in lively banter but never at someone else's cost. I'm really new to the forum having joined this month and have been welcomed by all and usually through some spirited conversation of which I take no offense. 

I don't see the reference to "posers" being aimed at you or being said in a malicious manner. To be frank, I glossed over it without a second thought. 

Please take a look at your signature: 

"It's not what a man holds in his hand so much as what he holds in his heart and in his mind."

Those are good words and I would suggest you may have take offense where none was intended. 

In the end, I would hate to see you leave the group but you have to do what makes you comfortable and is right for you. 

As for the moderator reference, I also maintain a forum elsewhere in the net world and, from my perspective, didn't see anything from Sarge that would have raised my ears had it occurred on my site. Again, just my opinion.

----------


## HOP

Wareagle , owlgirl has been so kind as to p[ost the values of the mushroom and while it shows some vitamins and minerals it has litle protien. fat or carbos which IMHO makes it a very poor choice as a forage item in a survival not to mention that it is seasonal at best. The conversation that is going on is what nutritional means  is it a myth that mushrooms are not concidered a good source for nutrition in a survival sort of way.

Sarge Semper is IMHO a serious student and practicioner of prepardness and survival and on other sites he has put in a lot of hard work and study to put forth diferent web sites of information that we all seam to want to know and is an ace at it. His behavioron this site is probably a lot closer to the forum rules than any of us including your self, we don't have to read every post if we don't want to and can only speak our likes and dislikes for our selfs  and Semper is right don't get mad just moderate don't take sides  that is part of the job description.

I think the next subject in this series should be are rabbits nutritious ( I was going to say owls but stopped myself) I have read in an old time trapping book where owl was deleious but you have to get over that shined out it looked like a human baby.

----------


## HOP

> Come on hop you know you wont to help me look for mushrooms lol. Stop being stubborn.


Owl girl I would not hesitate to go on a trek with you I am sure you would pull your weight and your knowledge would be a real asset and you get to carry the nutrition identifier book set in your ruck.

----------


## Beo

WarEagle69 "posers" you say we're posers cause we joke around on here bout mushrooms... come on bro, this is an internet forum relax. If you're here posting you're obviously not "out getting dirt time" but to call us posers over a thread and you don't know us other than what's on here. Well I am not a poser, but then again how would you know that right? Well the same way I trust what you say even though I don't really know if your living off the grid in a homestead. How do I know you ain't lying? Its just a thread, now while I know I can handle my own in the wilderness and have nothing to prove to anyone here, how do we know ANYONE here really does what they say they do, simple fact we take there word for it. So, bro, relax. Now I know I can forage in the woods and find plenty to eat... but I also know I'm not up to snuff on which mushrooms are good and which ain't, personally I don't care cause there is plenty to eat in a forest. BUT I like having WE back cause I know when we get waaaaay off track he'll bring us back.  :Big Grin:  And *Semperfartus*  :Big Grin:  the name calling on here is in fun... dude ya can't handle name calling on the forum how you gonna handle it in a survival situation? I don't care how many sites anyone has posted on or studied at, I'm going to be me and if'n it ain't good enough then tuff sh*t, I study my survival skills and practice them in the forests, was trained by the military and etc... so what... Relax people.
Owl Girl as for you.... darling anytime ya wanna go into the forest and look for shrooms and study them you just let me know girl cause I'll go  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beo

Wheeeee... thanks for letting me vent  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris

People get riled up about the simplest things.

I think everyone can agree on these two things:

1. In a true survival situation mushrooms should be foods of opportunity only. When you need calories your time is better spent setting traps or foraging more in general rather than looking for any 1 specific food. (same goes for alot of things). 

2. You should never eat a mushroom if you are at all unsure if it is safe or not. There is no test for edibility you can use with a mushrooms and potentially deadly symptoms may not show in a reasonable amount of time to prevent you from eating more. So if you're 100% certain the mushroom is safe (ideally because you've ate it in the past), eat away, but if you have to guess, it isn't worth it for the relative low amount of calories the mushroom provides.

----------


## Beo

To many Chiefs not enough indians... or to many starve'n pilgrims not enough Indians to feed them  :Big Grin:  but yeah I may get a bit riled when someone calls me a poser, then I get over it. BTW i'm over it  :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

> And...and...Curley Fries don't grow wild neither! (sorry Nell.) Actually, I didn't know they made "Curley" Fries, How about "Moe" Fries, Or "Larry Fries", or "Shemp Fries?" (n'yuk n'yuk)


LOL sarge! too funny,give'em time Somebody will make them somewhere!

----------


## spiritman

I liked this thread. Lots of throwing around ideas and expressing points of view. A good (somewhat rousing) discussion (debate) thingy.

FYI all you ppl with your own countries.... your still on planet bob and a part of spiritmangea

----------


## trax

First off...WAREAGLE!!! Welcome back, bro! Now stop calling people names you're gettin' them all whiney & s**t

Food of opportunity....if you're stuck in a "survival" situation and you come across a Mickey D's or a bag of apples...chances are you weren't all that lost y'know...more likely you're going to find mushrooms in the forest.

----------


## Nativedude

WOW. . .a lot of testosterone being thrown around in here!  :EEK!: 

Having taken people out into the woods for the last 28 years (most of them *"NEWBIES"*), 'shrooms are the last thing that I worry about showing them in a survival situation.

Edible plants, flowers, tubers, roots, barks, etc. are much easier to identify, in greater abundance, and less dangerous. 'Shrooms have a very short span of edibility and many of them look too much like their poisonous cousins to take a chance on showing to someone whom has little or no experience in the woods.

In a primitive living situation, learning the differences between the poisonous and non-poisonous 'shrooms is well worth it, but that comes after many years of practical hands-on experience in the woods, and learning about the edibility and medicinal uses of the plants in the area where one is going to live. . .primitively!

Eat 'em, don't eat 'em, that is a personal choice, but a lot of the posts on here need to be directed to the "NEWBIES" that are asking questions. For the experienced people, you may or may not know which 'shrooms are edible?! Personally, I feel it is better to ayer on the side of caution than to chance getting poisoned or dead from eating something that has nutritional value, albeit very little per 'shroom.

Time spent trapping or snaring rabbits, squirrels, etc. is going to give a lot more nutrition with a lot less expenditure of energy. And while trapping or snaring your time can be better spent building your shelter, or gathering fire wood or water, etc.  :Wink:

----------


## wareagle69

beowulf- what are the standing orders for a ranger?  that should clarify my position.

 next if you took the word poser to mean you well then.....

all i'm saying and this is for the newbies, educate yourselves seek out ppl who know and get the dirttime as i said there are four mushrooms that are very easy to id and do not have poisonous look a likes, all i'm saying is that if lost in the woods while looking for a bag of apples or a mc value meal that i'm sure i would walk past a copious amount of wild food.
 now for rabbits yes if you lived only on them then you would starve to death but most survival is short term so i would eat lots of rabbits and shrooms, although here is the ironic thing rabbits can eat the most deadly of shrooms with impunity and have no ill effects.
 now boys and girls go read a book or article or look up one thing on the net this week learn and apply.


     always be prepared.

----------


## wareagle69

i would not trip over a nickel to pick up a dollar. meaning while setting snares and traps pay attention to your surroundings and maybe you could help supplement your diet..

----------


## Borelli

juniper berries, prickly pear cactus fruits, hunnysuckle, leeks

----------


## Rick

rabbit, squirrel, frog legs, cattails, purslane, pine needle tea, blackberries, persimmons, mulberries.

----------


## Sarge47

..well, let me think...Hands down, my favorite is the MOREL!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

mushrooms are awesome ,, however in a survival situation in my opinion unless your an expert at identity ,,, leave dis one alone , cuz if your wrong you may be dead wrong juss my opinion lol

----------


## Beo

> i would not trip over a nickel to pick up a dollar.


I like that saying.

----------


## wareagle69

there are four basic easily identifiable mushrooms without any look a likes that if ppl take the time to educate themselves you do not have to be an "expert" to id shrooms, isn't the point of us being here is to learn so take the time and read something,  buy a book, look it up on the net, find someone with experience, go to a school but always, must i stress this always keep an open mind an an attitude of willingness to learn.

      always be prepared..

----------


## Rick

Okay, and they would be?

----------


## wareagle69

1-shaggy mane

    2- morrels, easy to tell/learn between the true and the false

    3- giant puffball


    4-chicken of the woods or sulfur shelf.

  look each up on the net or in a book then go out and look. the puffball is the hardest to find, unless you live near farm feilds and cows.

  another easy one to learn are the boletes, but would recomend seeking knowledge on those, next year i can walk you thru them easily on the site, with my videos.

----------


## trax

Don't you just hate these guys with their well researched, responsible and intelligent answers? Just shut up WE  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  (GAWD I hope someone that tough knows when I'm kidding)

I think one of the important points to bear in mind in these conversations is what exactly we're talking about. If you're starving....seeking out mushrooms is probably not the best way to expend energy. However, if you're outdoorsying around (new word! proud of me? anyone?) and mushrooms are available and you're trying to eat based on what you can harvest in nature then they sure do make a nice addition to the stew.

I've picked and eaten these big-a##ed wild mushrooms up north for years, I've never checked what type or kind they are. One of my mentors showed them to me and if I see some handy, I add them to what I'm cooking....if not...I don't spend a lot of time seeking them out.

The other thing is...you can be doing one of a hundred different chores and come across..wild mushrooms, wild onions, carrots, asparagus....it doesn't take a whole whack of energy to take a few minutes out and pick some. Me?  A perfect day would be ..chunking up a ruffed grouse that I just shot and cleaned, throwing it into a pot with some water, stirring in some wild onions and mushrooms and if I have some flour, lard and baking powder, whipping up a bannock that I can cook on a forked stick. OK, I have to go look at a different subject now cuz I'm getting myself hungry.

----------


## dilligaf2u2

Who cares!!  Just put a mess of them in my omelet! 

Don

----------


## trax

We should go hiking together Don...If we run into any strange new mushrooms...you can try the omelettes first, LOL

----------


## canid

moreover, many mushrooms have significant amounts of protien, wich [provided you have enough water, some fat intake and a bit of carbs] is a good source of calories.

the real danger, as with plants is the identification.

if you are in a subsistence situation, you'd be better off knowing a few key, useful mushroom species in advance, rather than trying to identify unfamiliar species when there is other food about.

i eat a new species of mushroom often, but in the comfort of my own home and after i've had the chance to be sure of the placement of said mushroom into a safe taxon. if i needed to condider eating mushrooms for subsistence, i'd stick to the few dozen species i can recognize on sight. if you are truely familiar with one or two, or six, or a dozen edibles and happen to come across one you know, same deal, would you sddenly trust them less?

----------


## LarryB

> I dont want to go alone into those deep dark woods


No fear of that happening OwlGirl, if I'm anywhere near the far North woods!  :Cool:  I'll even show you a few easy mushrooms in your hood, that you can eat safely. As you well know, sweet thing, it's ALL about the knowledge, when it comes to being in the bush. Lots of armchair experts waste time tellin' folks like you and me to stay away from mushrooms etc. etc.  They'd rather stick to the negative side of life and try to tell you what they don't know for sure, than to hear what you DO know to be true.

People who have walked the walk and danced the dance of real-life woods living, know how to use as many natural food sources as are available in their immediate area, to the best of their advantage. Starving folks NEVER say, Ooouuww, I don't like mushrooms and frogs and stuff. When real starvation hits you, you would VERY likely eat a large bear or moose paddy and love it.

Don't let all the nay sayers get to you sweet missy, you and your partner are doing a swell job of being real up there and life-dancing in the North woods. That includes, your beliefs in eating any wild edible foods from your neck of the woods that you know to be so.  :Cool: 

You know, I can't see these armchair experts and repeaters of bs, just walkin' by a whole whack of Chicken in the woods or Angel wings or Morels for that matter, and saying, oh no, I'd rather starve than waste my time on that dirty fungus... :Big Grin: 

Glad to hear you've tried to stick to the original subject matter as well, Owlgirl. Perhaps many could have learned a few new wild foods had most of these posts been about what I thought was an easy topic. 

Oh well, I guess we do need a recipe thread started eh, sarge47? And a nutrition thread could even get a lot of arguments going about wasting our time while stranded in the woods along with another one about what NOT to eat out there to save you some time?

Chow,

----------


## LarryB

> if i am in the woods i will eat mushrooms if any of you posers take the time to educate yourselves about wilderness survival you will learn quickly about five or six mushrooms that are easily identifiable and will help keep you alive food in the stomach will give you energy to keep going. honestly some of you need to get in some dirt time and educate yourselves.
> 
>              always be prepared..


Here, Here, my Man Wareagle! Well spoken sir buddyman!  That makes at least three of us now that aren't afraid to step-up for what is real...
Reality Rules! :Cool:

----------

